# Tree Surgeon position at the U.S.Capitol Grounds



## G.I. tree guy (Mar 2, 2007)

Architect of the Capitol

TREE SURGEON WORKER, WG-5042-07/09 

ANNOUNCEMENT NUMBER: CB 2007-095 APPLICATION DEADLINE: 3-13-2007 
JOB LOCATION: Washington, Dist of Columbia WORK SCHEDULE: Full Time 
SALARY RANGE: $18.85-$24.97 OPEN DATE: 2-12-2007 
TIME LIMIT: Permanent - No time limit WHO MAY APPLY: Anyone may apply 
NUMBER OF VACANCIES: 1 PROMOTION POTENTIAL: 09 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


NOTES:

THIS POSITION IS BEING FILLED THROUGH AN ON-LINE APPLICATION SYSTEM. 

To apply, go to http://www.avuedigitalservices.com/aoc/applicant.html 

Applications submitted by any form of mail delivery WILL NOT BE accepted.

If you are unable to apply on-line, you may contact the employing office for alternate application procedures. Please call 202-226-7000. 

A valid state issued Drivers License is required.

This position is located at Architect of the Capitol, U.S. Capitol Grounds, Gardening Division, Tree Care Branch. 

DUTIESThe duties described reflect the full performance level of this position)

This position is located in the Architect of the Capitol, Capitol Grounds, Gardening Division, Tree Care Branch. The incumbent is a Tree Surgeon Worker/ Tree Surgeon engaged in the performance of tree surgery and other general tree work involved in the maintenance, care, and preservation of ornamental and shade trees on the Capitol Grounds.

Performs maintenance tasks to support the health and preservation of ornamental and shade trees or shrubs. Prunes, trims, and shapes trees for their health and beauty, ensures their proper nourishment, and applies chemical pest controls as required.

Contact Information: A. LaVerne Cox
202-226-5552
[email protected]


----------

